
Agile Development is Broken - asfafsaf
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2011/10/17/agile-development-is-broken/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=agile-development-is-broken
======
afdssfda
I think saying that Agile development is broken because it is too developer-
centric is BS. It is all about implementation.

XP for example is meant to be customer-centric. The point of it is to complete
working functionality for the customer, and the customer should drive the
development and what features are needed.

Scrum is similar in that the customer can define a bunch of requirements and
prioritize them and the team works on those priorities.

The problem with any development being about development and not about the
customer's needs has to do with management. I've seen and heard of many
mismanaged Agile teams, but none where the problem was Agile. Agile might have
been the excuse for lack of organization and direction, but good management
that focuses on the customer needs as well as the developers' needs is what is
needed- that can be done with Agile (e.g. XP, Scrum), Kanban, and other
methods focused on quick incremental delivery usually much more easily than
other methodologies (e.g. Waterfall).

With regard to:

"As Igal pointed out in this summer’s webinar, what is a unit that is tested
in a unit test? Business logic."

Strictly speaking, yes, but generally if you describe what a unit test is
doing to a user, assuming it is really a unit test, most of the time they
would not agree that it is business logic. Business logic is usually
considered a lot more high-level. Human-language-based customer readable test
definitions can potentially be created in Cucumber and similar BDD frameworks.
There are also products that use UI-based behavior driven test definitions.
But, in my experience, even these haven't really defined solely the business
logic; there is always some level of implementation detail that creeps in.
But, you do what you can. From what I've seen and heard, sometimes having the
developer or analyst work with the customer to define tests is a good idea,
and other times it is a wash or is a time sink. Do whatever it takes is
basically the rule of thumb- i.e. there are no hard and fast rules to these
things.

Good luck to the guy that ditches Agile because it is "broken".

